# First bear



## cwinters (Aug 20, 2016)

Taken from lumpkin county 
9/21/15
200 lb. on the nose


----------



## cwinters (Aug 20, 2016)

Picture of the mount


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 20, 2016)

Great bear, and great looking mount!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 20, 2016)

I really like that mount nice


----------



## cwinters (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks fellers!!!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Dang! He looks bigger than 200..


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2016)

Vep that very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Cwb19 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice bear and mount congrats


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice bear!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Dang! He looks bigger than 200..



A 200 lb bear is actually a big bear. People not used to seeing them will swear that a 200 lb bear would weigh 400 lbs. 

Nice bear and a good looking mount!!!


----------

